# NBSL Sim League Opening : Nuggets



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

The NBSL Sim League has an opening for the Denver Nuggets team. 

Here's their current roster : 

http://abaw.jrfxmedia.com/nbsl/rosters/roster17.htm

Michael Jordan, Jeff Hornacek, Dan Majerle, and Michael Cage are the key players.

Join the league waiting list here : 

http://www.basketballforum.com/gm-sign-up-waiting-list/


----------

